# McCulloch Pro Mac 650-how does it differ from a 610?



## Badfish740 (Sep 27, 2013)

My dad just sent me a picture of a running PM650 he picked up in really nice shape for $40 a yard sale with a 20" bar and chain.  I have a 610 that also is running a 20" bar and chain.  He buys stuff to resell but I could use a saw that could run a 24" bar for bucking so I might give him what he paid for it if it's beefier than what I have.  Is the 650 more powerful than the 610?  As far as I know they are both 60cc saws.  I know AS is the best place for these questions but they're still getting attacked by hackers...


----------



## Thistle (Sep 27, 2013)

The 650 is same displacement as you noted.But is a more powerful model,some specs stated 30% more HP.And when you pull that rope you'll understand why it has a decompression valve,where the 610 does not.Only sold for a  couple years I believe,in the late '70's. Not to be confused with *another* model 650 - that was a 87cc beast sold from September 1964 to September 1966.

Look at the clutch/muffler cover on your 610,its the same for both models.See that little half circle cut out at the top? That's where the decomp valve is located on the 650.


----------



## Badfish740 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thistle said:


> The 650 is same displacement as you noted.But is a more powerful model,some specs stated 30% more HP.And when you pull that rope you'll understand why it has a decompression valve,where the 610 does not.Only sold for a  couple years I believe,in the late '70's. Not to be confused with *another* model 650 - that was a 87cc beast sold from September 1964 to September 1966.
> 
> Look at the clutch/muffler cover on your 610,its the same for both models.See that little half circle cut out at the top? That's where the decomp valve is located on the 650.



Thanks for the info!  I think what I may do is trade the 610 for the 650 and put a 24" bar on it.  That way I'll have the 24" 650 for bucking and other larger work, my Stihl 026 with an 18" bar for limbing/smaller work, and my Echo with 16" for trimming bushes


----------

